# Suits made in Hong Kong



## Suitless (6 Apr 2004)

Has anyone gone to see Mr Ashda the tailor from Hong Kong who is in the Conrad Hotel for a few days. Well we have just come back. The offer in the Irish Times was for a suit, blazer, trousers and 2 silk ties for €320 excluding vat. After measuring my husband and taking his photo he quoted €890 and when asked about the special deal he said they had run out of material and only the more expensive option was left.


----------



## shnaek (7 Apr 2004)

I got a suit made in Thailand when I was there - kashmir and silk, for £85stg. You can order these suits online, by phone or by fax. So the price you are being quoted seems very high to me.


----------



## Suitless (7 Apr 2004)

*Site*

Could you post the site address please.


----------



## shnaek (7 Apr 2004)

*Re: Site*

I don't have the address on me here. The one I used was Tommy Fashions in the Pomprab District. I will look for the address at home. It has been a few years since I ordered there, but they will make any suit to whatever design you chose. I have had no probelm with my orders there.


----------



## piggy (10 Apr 2004)

*"The offer in the Irish Times was for a suit, blazer, trousers and 2 silk ties for €320 excluding vat"*

Personally I'd steer clear of this. €320 is ridiculously cheap for what he's offering. IMO, you'd be looking at *very* shoddy material indeed which would look like a rag after a few wears.

Saw all that rubbish they churn out in Thailand too...nearly getting dragged into shops as you walk down the street   Of course, it depends on what you want the suit for and how long you intend to get out of the suit etc etc...


----------



## nogser (13 Apr 2004)

I got a suit in Bangkok when I was there years ago.  It was wearing well until I out grew it :\ 

Nogser


----------



## piggy (13 Apr 2004)

*"I got a suit in Bangkok when I was there years ago. It was wearing well until I out grew it"*

I guess there would be *some* good tailors over there alright. How much did you pay for it nogser?


----------



## nasdaq (14 Apr 2004)

*david bowie*

I think this guy in hong kong made a suit for david bowie once.


----------



## ClubMan (29 Nov 2004)

*Re: david bowie*

*I think this guy in hong kong made a suit for david bowie once.*

Not this one by any chance?



Might raise a few eyebrows at the board meetings! :eek


----------



## mudahawn (30 Nov 2004)

I had many suits over the past 20 years made for me in Bangkok. They were excellent,and the price was right. how ever there has been a change there, I recently sent a friend there and they were very badly treated, Moral is avoid Bangkok International Tailors, Soi 7 Sukumvit Rd. but there is good value to be had if you get the tailor right.


----------



## Mourinho (25 Jul 2005)

*Re: Suits made in Bangkok*

Anybody been to Bangkok recently and had a suit made, any recommendations for places to go. From what i hear its a bit hit and miss re the quality of suit you get?


----------



## MonsieurBond (25 Jul 2005)

*Re: Suits made in Bangkok*



			
				Mourinho said:
			
		

> Anybody been to Bangkok recently and had a suit made, any recommendations for places to go. From what i hear its a bit hit and miss re the quality of suit you get?


 
I had some suits made in Thailand before - quality was terrible.

If you have had a recommendation of a good tailor, you can get good value, but you can just as easily get cr@p quality. Also, make sure you get fitted for the suit on DAY 1 of your holiday so that you get it in time to try it on and wear it around your apartment / hotel etc. There is no point in picking it up the day before you leave as you will not have time to see if it is any good and look for your money back or whatever.


----------



## Mourinho (25 Jul 2005)

Thats the plan alright, get it fitted early on and have time to make adjustments to the fitting.

Only thing left to do is find someone who can recommended somewhere - they seem to be fairly thin on the ground...


----------



## colly (9 Apr 2006)

I'm heading to Thailand (bangkok) at the end of the month and want to get a few suits made, how do I pick a good one out of the hundreds there? 

I hear when you go there everyone is essentially trying to rip you off, they all get kick backs from their friends and you cannot relaly get honest advise from anyone - scary!


----------



## NorfBank (10 Apr 2006)

Hi Colly,

My girlfriend and I had suits made in Bangkok twelve months ago and they are still in perfect condition. We were fitted on day 1, went back to try them on on day 2 and they were waiting for us on our arrival back home (shipping not included). I would highly recommend them:

Chao Phraya Suit
716 Krungkasem Road
Bangkok.

I also found this review:

Chao Prhra ya Suits Exclusive Taylor: Our favorite Taylor by FAR!
Written by Homanded on March 7, 2006.

We had suits and several clothing articles made throughout Asia; including China, Hong Kong, Bangkok, Phuket and Chiang Mai. By far, the best quality was in Bangkok's "Chao phra ya Suit" tailors. Their address is: 712-714-716 Krungkasem Road. Tel: (662) 629-9994, 282-1408. Fax: (662) 282-7355. They had an incredible amount of textiles to choose from, were by far the most proffessional and, even delivered to our hotel for us. We recomend at least 2-3 days, although yes, they CAN have it ready for you in just 24 hours (sometimes, even less). You want to allow one day for a second "fit" and any necessary alterations. Speciafy things such as 1 or 2 pockets, special requests, etc. 

Incredible assortment of Cashmere and Cashmere blends. Great silks and textiles. Look through their various magazines, will copy a suit to a tee. 

We paid about $140.00USD for Cashmere, Suit, 2 pants, 3 Silk Shirts and a Silk Tie. This was NOT the cheapest we'd been offered elsewhere but trust us, was by far our favorite taylor. .


----------



## rainbows (10 Apr 2006)

I had suits made both in Thailand and Hong Kong and got great deals in both places.  I'll try and find the name of the tailor we used in Bangkok and i'll post it later.  The way we went about choosing him was to walk down the KohSan road and have a look at the photos in the window of their previous work.  Once we picked a tailor we haggled quite a bit re: the material and price - I got two suits and two shirts for about Euro 70 (it was three years ago mind you).  We went for our initial fittings over the course of a day, went off to Chiang Mai for a week and then came back for two more fittings - it meant the end result was perfect.


----------



## geri (12 Apr 2006)

All the tailors have deals posted outside their shops.  Similar to what was posted above, its usually something like 2 suits, few shirts maybe extra jacket, at a very low price.  When they get you into the shop though, they tell you that offer is not very good quality material, and they start pulling out all the good cashmere fabrics.  Be warned, they are very good salespeople, giving you drinks etc.  However, some of them are actually very good tailors, and if you haggle, you can get good quality fabrics and great tailoring for a fraction of the price you get back here.  I got two suits and three shirts(two silk, one cotton) for approx 250 euro in Ko Samiu Beach Tailors on the island of Koh Samui.  Measurement first, followed by two further fittings, where they had no problems making any alterations.  They delivered the suits in suit bags to our hotel the day before we flew home so we could try the finished product before we left. Quality was excellent, finishing was to a very high standard. This was approx 4 years ago.  Mr Geri got some made aswell, and still wears them (only ever to weddings etc) and they're still perfect.  
You are probably best to go on recommendatons from other people, and not on the prices displayed at the door.


----------



## SpatenMan (12 Apr 2006)

I got a shirt made by this guy. It wears well.  http://www.samstailor.com/
He comes to London regularly. Not sure if he has made it to Dublin.


----------



## mikeweck (2 Oct 2006)

i know its old, but i get my clothes from www.crowntailor.com. And this guy comes to visit around europe often too. So can always ask him to drop in I guess.
p.s. i thought i wrote up on this earlier in the day, but it never seemed to appear..odd


----------



## Stevo2006 (3 Oct 2006)

Rainbows,

Going to Hong Kong soon, was wondering how i find your contact there for suits?


----------



## paddyodoors (4 Oct 2006)

Suitless said:


> Has anyone gone to see Mr Ashda the tailor from Hong Kong who is in the Conrad Hotel for a few days.


 
Is that the same fella who does RAJA Fashions - Mr.Daswani?

If so I have bought a suit off of him when he was over in Dublin. My brother in law is also currently travelling in asia and has sent back 2 suits from over there so I can provide a little comparison

I would say that you cannot compare a suit measured and ordered in Dublin against those made whilst being abroad - you should compare to a Dublin Tailor.

I had a large choice of materials to make the suit with - from lightweight - more summer wear to heavy. The lightweight were the cheaper, I went for a medium material, which is good quality and will wear well. Not quite in the league of being able to afford the top quality stuff - maybe next time.

Anyway - suit cost me €700. Which considering a halfway decent suit off the peg in Dublin costs €300-500 is great value - a Dublin Tailored equivalent would be far, far higher

Took 6 weeks to arrive and the quality is great. The 2 my bro in law got sent back are cheap by comparison at about 150 for the 2! but the quality is really bad - they wont last a year - maybe he could have done with a few of the recommendations below!

One point to note - the customs note on the suit said "Sample" with a small notional price for materials. Never considered the tax issue as mine as I paid in Dublin - but seems they r avoiding?

Paddy


----------



## mikeweck (18 Oct 2006)

more then likely they are avoiding..how else do we get suits for that price?!


----------



## pencoed1 (19 Oct 2006)

are suits better quality in Hong Kong than Thailand?


----------



## mikeweck (20 Oct 2006)

it depends from person to person, but personally thailand has always had the upper edge for me, both in terms of quality and price.


----------



## antoinolacht (30 Oct 2006)

They don't need to be avoiding, the markup on suits is massive. What you buy in a shop for 350 euros is basically a 60 euro suit (which doesn't mean there is anything wrong with it).


----------



## mikeweck (10 Nov 2006)

Say, what prices are you guys getting for these suits that come get measured up in our cities? The guy I use is coming by soon, wanna know if my prices are cheaper or standard.


----------



## CN624 (27 May 2008)

pencoed1 said:


> are suits better quality in Hong Kong than Thailand?



If you have the option try Vietnam. 
Hoi An in particular.


----------



## BurritoQueen (28 May 2008)

We always got our business clothes (suits, shirts, tuxedos, etc.) 2-3 times a year in Kowloon (Hong Kong) by Princeton Taylors. Shall I look up the address and send it on to you? Over 15 years we never had one single problem. Once they had our sizes on file we only had to call ahead explain when we were arriving and in which hotel we were staying (only 3 blocks away is the Ramada Rennisance in Kowloon my recommendation & DO take a room on the 'business' floor and get free use of health club, spa, laundry etc.) We got quick top-up measurments and the suits, coats etc. were ready us before our flight home typically 3-4 days time. Back to quality & price depending on the fabric (and they always have the most current fashions) a good well made classic Mens business suit will cost circa €400-€500 (same European price €1,200 +). They have cheaper fabrics available but they never give you cheaper craftmanship.... I've no affiliation only many years of affordable pleasure.


----------



## cousin_borat (7 Jun 2008)

Agree with the 400-500 mark for a good suit in Hong Kong, I use Bobby's Fashions who are in Tsim Tsa Tsui in the centre of Hong Kong. 

They come over to Ireland a couple of times a year as well for booking and measuring sessions.


----------

